# SP2022 guide rod replacement with metal rod



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Not sure if anyone else has had the same result, but my 2022 had significant group tightening by simply replacing the guide rod with a metal one. I had watched a video on a recoil reduction system that changed the weight of the recoil spring as well as using a metal guide rod. The video showed a standard spring group, a twenty pound spring then a 22lb spring. I decided to simply go with a metal guide rod and was presently surprised.:mrgreen:


----------

